# Applying to apprenticeship program local 551/ local 6



## Deeegzz (Apr 5, 2021)

Also, I’m taking a job installing fiber optic cable. Would this experience help to make me more fit for the job?


----------



## Corporate_Big_Shot (Sep 27, 2019)

I work with an electrical contractor that installs and maintains data networks. Being familiar with fiber optics is good.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Deeegzz said:


> Hey there everyone,
> 
> just joined the forum and this is my first post.
> I applied to local 551 in Santa Rosa and just received my rank and interview score.
> ...


Good attitude, good plan.


> My question is, since I live fairly close to local 6 in San Francisco as well. Is it possible to get on two lists?


Absolutely. Go for it.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Deeegzz said:


> Also, I’m taking a job installing fiber optic cable. Would this experience help to make me more fit for the job?


Some locals/interviewers feel that prior physical blue-collar type work experience, particularity construction related experience, is a big plus - especially considering that apprentices who historically wash out tend to either have little prior work experience, or only white collar, indoor, office, climate controlled, sit-down, stoic, lethargic type jobs. So my opinion is, some experience in the trades, fiber, roadwork, cable, telephone, etc is always a plus.


----------



## Deeegzz (Apr 5, 2021)

LGLS said:


> Some locals/interviewers feel that prior physical blue-collar type work experience, particularity construction related experience, is a big plus - especially considering that apprentices who historically wash out tend to either have little prior work experience, or only white collar, indoor, office, climate controlled, sit-down, stoic, lethargic type jobs. So my opinion is, some experience in the trades, fiber, roadwork, cable, telephone, etc is always a plus.


Thanks for the feedback. I really appreciate it.


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome from Maine


----------



## Deeegzz (Apr 5, 2021)

J F Go said:


> Welcome from Maine


Thanks brother, looking forward to having a future as an electrician.


----------

